# Paulk Workbench



## patrick2165 (Oct 25, 2012)

Anyone ever hear of this? Came across this video of a workbench design. Looks like a good design, especially for the tear-down workshop. Looks study and strong and very versatile.


----------



## Jcahill4 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Been there, done that.*

I build the workbench and I love it. My wife has the crazy notion that garages are ment for parking the car and not a full time workshop. So when I have a project her car stays outside and the paulk workbench comes up from the basement. I have a contractors saw that hangs on the end and the HUGE router table space it provides has been a huge help. 

It's super stable, like rock frigging solid. I thought it would rock back and forth on on the legs a bit. I can stand on it and jump up and down. Did I mention I love it? When I get a permanent workshop I will build an out feed assembly table based on this table. 

Did I mention that I really like this table? I made my 4x6 because I didn't need the extra 2 feet and I thought it would be easier to haul down the stairs and around corners. 

I give it 2 thumbs up, way up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Interested to hear what others say about it. 
:drink:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

someone else on this board started building one recently.

my first bench was based on his ideas. i liked that bench.

mine was a little thing, 24x48, but it was setup so i could quickly and easily take it apart and put it back together.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I bought his plans and used his ideas when I was building a miter saw station. It resembles his design but I built it for my space and needs.
I built cabinets on casters so it is moveable if needed and has lots of storage. Also, the holes in the deck provide clamping options when needed. I have been really happy with the results.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Easy weekend project. I have 2 other benches;am liking this one more daily!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I think they are a great bench if you need to haul it and break it down. If not. Build a regular bench and be done with it.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

how does the paulk bench top stay rigid? what structure is there inside it that keeps it from flexing?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

never mind ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt77_jugVZs&list=PL6Je_xdq9A5OcJU1AZYCeJnF_pLNyEI3A


----------

